# A couple new ones



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

well here goes....hope you don`t take this the wrong way, it`s been happening to me here lately....but I really like the engine, nicely done...sorry if that upsets you.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you.....I think.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent work on the engine.
The emotional content of the two people comes across. Don't take this the wrong way, but the composition is just off. The center of attention is diluted by the space on the right and the eye being pulled down to hand. All this is said with a smile.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

AZACRYLIC said:


> Excellent work on the engine.
> The emotional content of the two people comes across. Don't take this the wrong way, but the composition is just off. The center of attention is diluted by the space on the right and the eye being pulled down to hand. All this is said with a smile.



Thank you sincerely for your comments. Yes, I struggled with the drawing but, it is what the customer wanted. When matted and framed it looks a bit better.


----------

